# Clean ears



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

What does everyone use to clean ears, and how far do you go into them?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I use an ear cleaning solution, I was using tropiclean's but I have just bought a different one and will be trying it soon, then I use a tissue or wipe, and I go in with my finger, I dont use any cotton swabs or anything.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

I see PAH do a canister of wipes, don't know what they are like:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have used wipes before, they are good, I do need to use a cleaning solution to get into the ear canal for lady. it breaks up the wax build up that is lower in the canal


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

what I want to know, is do you use anything for their tear stains, or just plain water?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady doesnt get tear staining...she gets some eye crusties but that is it.
I believe some people on here have used a product called Angel Eyes, but I have no experience with that product.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

CleanAural is great.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Cleanaural is what we use.I pluck Malies ears using tweezers and then I squirt the ear cleaner in and massage her ears.
XClare


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I have an ear flush that the vet gave us and also have ear wipes. I put the flush in every two to three weeks and use the wipes if she has a lot of wax in her canal. I never go in further than my finger can reach. If there is a buildup I know I need the flush which she hates!

My Molly is prone to ear infections cause she had one at 9 weeks old so we have to keep a watch on her if any water gets in her ears!


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

We use Cleanaural too


----------

